# Switcher pour Linux ?



## Delgesu (1 Février 2009)

De plus en plus , je me demande si je ne vais pas switcher pour Linux . J'utilise , sous Leopard , beaucoup OpenOffice , OOoLilyPond ; et puis je regarde les offres logiciels libres , et je suis impressionné par la qualité . Il semble y avoir des équivalents , et même mieux , que la suite iLife . Je n'ai aucun intérêt à acheter iWork (OpenOffice m'est largement suffisant, surtout avec les extensions!) . A part pour lire mes quelques albums en AAC protégé , tout le reste je peux le trouver en libre , et je l'utilise : , VLC , Audacity , et d'autres. Ma seule crainte vient du matériel . Là j'ai configuré mon router Wi-Fi (AirPort Express) en 5 mn . Avec mon Mac , je branche (APN, iPod) et ça marche . J'ai peur qu'il n'en soit pas ainsi sous Linux . (Je compte aussi me mettre à faire de la video) 
Et puis j'aime le concept de Linux . Ce n'est pas gourmand en ressource , on ne me demande pas de raquer au porte-monnaie tous les 6 mois pour des mises-à-jour  (Je pense à SnowLeopard qui va sortir...(Je n'aime pas du tout Leopard sur lequel je suis, je préférais Tiger)) , on ne nous emmerde pas avec les formats propriétaires .   Grosse tentation , et grosse hésitation .
Mon père utilise seulement Linux , et ça ne m'a pas paru très stable . Alors je ne sais pas .

Je crois que la goutte qui a fait débordé le vase pour moi , c'est le coup de faire payer le déverrouillage des DRM dans iTunes . Et moi qui croyais benoîtement que Apple était une entreprise philanthropique ... C'est vraiment une pompe à fric Apple , exactement comme Microsoft .


----------



## Gz' (1 Février 2009)

Le but d'une entreprise est de faire du profit hein ... Donc ils prennent de l'argent dès qu'ils peuvent. N'importe quelle autre entreprise de n'importe quel autre domaine fait pareil ... Bienvenue dans le capitalisme, faudra s'y faire, ça risque pas de s'arrêter de si tôt.


----------



## ntx (1 Février 2009)

Delgesu a dit:


> Ma seule crainte vient du matériel . Là j'ai configuré mon router Wi-Fi (AirPort Express) en 5 mn . Avec mon Mac , je branche (APN, iPod) et ça marche . J'ai peur qu'il n'en soit pas ainsi sous Linux . (Je compte aussi me mettre à faire de la video)


Tu risques de devoir plus mettre la main dans le cambouis.


> Ce n'est pas gourmand en ressource


Il ne faut pas confondre le gars qui utilise Linux en mode terminal sans artifice graphique, et celui qui choisit la dernière version de KDE ou Gnome : là pas de miracle si tu veux du "beau" il faut de la CPU :rateau:


> Mon père utilise seulement Linux , et ça ne m'a pas paru très stable . Alors je ne sais pas .


J'ai utilisé une Red Hat pendant un an au boulot : ce qui la faisait planter en général c'était VmWare quand on démarrait Windows :rateau: Sinon même remarque qu'au-dessus : si tu utilises les dernières versions des logiciels à la mode, tu as plus de risques de plantages que sous le terminal.


----------



## Delgesu (1 Février 2009)

En fait je pourrais même garder mon MacBook Pro CoreDuo , formater le disque dur , et installer une distribution Linux .  Oui, la reconnaissance matérielle me fait flipper , et en même temps ; je pense qu'une fois que tout est réglé , ça devrait aller non ? Et puis c'est une bonne chose que d'apprendre à mettre les mains "dans le cambouis" . Ou plutôt devrait-on écrire "dans le coeur de la machine" 

En ce moment j'apprends à taper du code LilyPond , proche du LaTex . La démarche intellectuelle doit être assez proche . Faire un vrai effort informatique, mais qui au bout du compte en vaut la peine . Et une fois que les choses sont sues , c'est définitif .


----------



## divoli (1 Février 2009)

Tu peux y aller progressivement.

D'abord tester des distributions Linux et apprendre à les utiliser (parce que ça s'apprend) en les installant via un logiciel de virtualisation (comme virtualBox qui est gratuit). Ca limite la casse, et cela permet également de rester en contact avec OS X.

Puis par la suite, cette fois envisager d'installer Linux en natif, sur une partition dédiée, en choisissant un gestionnaire de multi-boot comme le permet rEFit.

Certains sur les forums l'ont fait; ils utilisent leur Mac en double, voire en triple boot OSX-Windows-Linux...


----------



## estcethomas (1 Février 2009)

salut,
moi j'ai fait le contraire de toi: je tournais sous linux depuis toujours (je n'ai que 17 ans donc ça ne fait pas beaucoup...) et je suis passé sous leopard, j'en suis très content mais j'apprécie toujours repasser sous linux (pour moi ubuntu) et pour cela il est vrai que refit est vraiment super! Au démarrage tu choisis ton système, en plus comme tu as pus le voir ce n'est pas sur l'espèce d'interface style terminale qu'il y a sur tous les pc, mais ça c'est un plus!

Je te confirme aussi ce qui a été dit plus haut linux c'est pas gourmand... pour une utilisation terminale là ok, mais quand tu commence à te servir de tout les effets graphique de GNOME et cie la ça pompe un max! Surtout avec la 8.10 d'ubuntu!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Février 2009)

J'ai essayé Linux, mais ça ne correspond pas à ma vision de l'informatique. Je ne veux pas d'une machine qui me demande un véritable travail avant de me laisser faire mon travail.  Os X est super pour ça, et au passage le système pour virer les DRM est présent à cause de la volonté des majors et pas d'Apple. Ceci dit, Apple étant une entreprise elle vise elle aussi le profit. Mon conseil serait d'aller sur Ubuntu directement, c'est la distrib la plus orienté grand public. Par contre tu ne pouras jamais viré complètement Os X de ta machine il me semble, en tout cas pas par bootcamp  Enfin pour le matériel, si tu trouves que galérer est gratifiant c'est que tu donnes plus d'attention à l'informatique que moi.


----------



## estcethomas (1 Février 2009)

ah bon on ne peut pas virer os X d'un mac??? je savais pas...
Mais je comprend pas pourquoi surtout... on peut toujours formater son disque et si après on installe linux plutôt qu'os X il n'y a plus d'os X sur la machine... non?:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Février 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> ah bon on ne peut pas virer os X d'un mac??? je savais pas...
> Mais je comprend pas pourquoi surtout... on peut toujours formater son disque et si après on installe linux plutôt qu'os X il n'y a plus d'os X sur la machine... non?:mouais:


Je ne sais pas via un logiciel de triple boot, mais par bootcamp c'est pas faisable. D'autant qu'après tu ne pourras plus lancer Windows. Le problème étant que le mac a besoin de MacOs X pour émuler un bios au démarrage. Peut être qu'avec une distrib linux efi c'est faisable, mais en tout cas pas par bootcamp. Tu dois lui laisser minimum 15go. La certitude est déjà que tu vas te priver de tous les système bios, et que tu ne pourra vraissemblament plus retourner vers Os X.


----------



## divoli (1 Février 2009)

De toute façon, même si je comprends Delgesu (c'est vrai que Apple se comporte de plus en plus comme une pompe à fric), ce serait dommage de faire une croix définitive sur MacOS X. Linux est sympa en théorie, mais en pratique c'est une autre histoire, et on comprend vite ce que veut dire ne plus avoir accès à des formats propriétaires, ne serait-ce qu'au niveau compatibilité des périphériques.

On a la chance sur Mac de pouvoir mettre en place un système de multi-boot, permettant d'avoir une machine extrèmement polyvalente. Alors autant en profiter, même si c'est pour utiliser essentiellement Linux.

Je comprend cette volonté de n'utiliser que Linux, et se détacher d'Apple et de MS. Mais pour le moment, au point où en sont les distributions Linux, ce n'est pas franchement intéressant ni très réaliste.


----------



## GillesF (1 Février 2009)

Sur la doc d'ubuntu ils expliquent comment supprimer totalement OS X pour installer Ubuntu...

mais je le déconseille pour plusieurs raisons : il vaut mieux d'abord essayer en dual boot, au cas où tu préfèrerais faire marche arrière, et pour ma part, peu de choses fonctionnent sans problèmes sur mon macbook sous ubuntu.

Les pilotes ne sont pas encore tous fonctionnels et même avec du bidouillage j'ai pas réussis à tout faire fonctionner... à mon avis la 9.04 corrigera beaucoup de ces problèmes, mais en attendant il veut mieux un dual boot


----------

